# Helmholtz-Resonator



## ulki99 (18. November 2009)

Kann mir irgendjemand in ganz einfachen Worten den Helmholtz-Resonator erklären??


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (18. November 2009)

Und mir bitte auch?

Da hat anscheinend keiner ne Ahnung ...


----------



## Feuerreiter (21. November 2009)

Das gehört wohl nicht in dieses "Subforum"  .

Helmholtz-Resonator ? Wikipedia

Sehr gut erklärt finde ich das hier:
Helmholtz-Resonator :: Helmhotz resonator :: ITWissen.info

Ansonsten ist man im HiFi-Forum bei solchen Fragen gut beraten  .


----------



## Zoon (21. November 2009)

Im Ford Puma mit 125 PS Motor war damals so ein Ding drinne, damits Ansauggeräusch besser klingt


----------



## Hörnchen (23. November 2009)

Richtig, kenne ich auch aus dem Motorbereich, eine Buell mit Harley-Motor hatte so ein Ding im Auspuff.

Wie kommste darauf?

Edit: Nicht im Puff, im Lufi wars


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (28. November 2009)

Jedes Volumen (mit einer Öffnung) hat eine Resonanzfrequenz. Um diese zu bestimmen kann man eine Differentialgleichung aufstellen. Als Randbedingungen gilt z.B. das die Luft sich an den Rändern nicht bewegen kann (Schall-Schnelle=0) und der Druck logischerweise maximal ist (Schall-Druck Maximal), je nach Viskosität (normalerweise die von Luft) ändert sich die Schallgeschwindigkeit innerhalb des Mediums,... Wenn man gerne ein paar Integrale rechnet, kriegt man am Ende die Resonanzfrequenz raus.

Es gibt (gerade für den Lautsprecherbau) auch einige Formeln bzw. Computerprogramme die einem das Rechnen abnehmen.

Der Helmholtz-Resonator ist beim Lautsprecher eine Öffnung im Gehäuse. Die Lautsprecher-Membranen strahlen einen Teil der Schall-Leistung nach vorne ab, die nach hinten abgestrahlte geht verloren. Durch ein Bassreflex-Rohr (der Helmoltz Resonator) kann man die Luft in einem schmalbandigen Frequenzbereich zu Schwingungen anregen (Resonanzfrequenz, ihr kennt bestimmt das in einen Flaschenhals pusten). 

Genutzt wird dieser Resonator um
a) virtuell das Volumen des Lautsprechers zu erhöhen
b) die schwingende Luft direkt zur Schallerzeugung zu nutzen. Damit kann man den Kickbass-Bereich "aufpumpen" oder durch entsprechend tiefe Abstimmung mehr Tiefbass herausholen.

Vorteile:
+Billig (Loch bohren kann jeder Depp)
+mehr Bumm-Bumm

Nachteile:
-Schlechtes Impulsverhalten, schlechtes Laufzeitverhalten, im Unterschied zu Phasensauereien bei hohen Frequenzen auch gut hörbar. Mit Digitalweichen (z.B. bei Klein und Hummel verbaut) kann man diese Laufzeitunterschiede kompensieren in dem man den Hochton auch verzögert, leider kann das Verzögern bei Echtzeit Audio-Video Anwendungen problematisch werden.
-In kleinen Räumen kommt es bei hohen Wellenlängen (Tiefbass) zu einem akkustischen Kurzschluss, die Membran wackelt wie blöde, leider schließt das Bassreflexrohr das ganze kurz, es wird kein Druck erzeugt. Das ist so, als würde man ein Loch in eine Fahrradpumpe bohren und dann versuchen seinen Reifen aufzupumpen, der Resonator funktioniert nicht mehr. Bei höheren Frequenzen und in großen Räumen tritt der Effekt nicht auf.

Auf www.hifi-lounge.eu steht auch was zu den Sachen. Bezüglich Sound-Tuning bei Automotoren kann man die Helmholtz-Resonatoren natürlich auch nutzen.


----------

